# IF Abfrage + YES_NO Option mittels JOptionPane



## tr4ff1c16 (25. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte ein bisschen hilfe und zwar würde ich gerne meinen Code noch mittels JOptionPane YES_NO Abfragen lassen, ob der Text wirklich zurückgesetzt werden soll. Hier mal der code:


```
//Ein Button zum Zurücksetzen der Liste & Verzeichnispfad
        Button b4 = new Button("Zurücksetzen");
        b4.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e) {
                l.removeAll(); //Funktion zum Löschen des Inhaltes
                text1.setText("");
            }
        }
        );
```

Ich kanns mir zwar vorstellen, aber bin zu dumm um es zu realisieren, obwohl man eigentlich nach meiner Sicht nur 2 If's braucht.

mfg
tr4ff1c


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mrz 2007)

oder gar nur ein IF?
wie auch immer: programmiere es, dann kann korrigiert werden,
was erwartest du (bisher)? 


http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...14_020.htm#mjfce035e076811cb275c70d5699236f01


----------



## Marcel_Handball (25. Mrz 2007)

```
public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e) {                
            if (JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(this, "Sind Sie sicher?", "Sicher?", 
            JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION)
            == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION)
            text1.setText("");
            l.removeAll();
}
```


----------



## tr4ff1c (25. Mrz 2007)

danke sehr, hat mir geholfen und habs auch geschafft =) schaut jetzt in etwa so aus:


```
//Ein Button zum Zurücksetzen der Liste & Verzeichnispfad
        Button b4 = new Button("Löschen");
        b4.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e) {
            String[] optionen = { "Ja", "Nein" }; 
            int n = JOptionPane.showOptionDialog( null, "Wollen Sie den Inhalt Löschen?", "Ja oder Nein", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE,null, optionen,optionen[0] );       

                if ( n == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION ) {  
                    l.removeAll(); //Funktion zum Löschen des Inhaltes
                    text1.setText("");
                    if ( n == JOptionPane.NO_OPTION ) {
                        //Es wird nichts gemacht
                    }
                }
            }
        }
        );
```

mfg
tr4ff1c16


----------

